# Vicki (Doggie Nut)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is a very friendly nag to let you know that once you have over 1000 posts, you have no excuse for not having an avatar. We want to see your sweet Valentino when you post. 

And if you want help, I'm quite willing! I usually have a couple hours in the morning online before the sun comes up. :ranger:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I totally agree, Kimberly! 

Vicki, you posted a pic of you and Valentino in the June photo challenge, or was that in May?? Anyway, it was great and I, too, would love to see more pics from you! 

Kimberly is a pro at helping with this stuff, so please accept her offer! 

Of course, it's only for selfish reasons that I encourage you to do so. I just want to see some pics! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, you have really taken to your roll as the 3000 queen of the forum LOL. How's your toe? But I totally agree. we need Avatars so we know who we're yakking about. And to new members it's great to have your name and your pups name on your avatar and/or signature--- with such a big forum now it is often hard to remember names or owners to puppy faces from thread to thread. And because this is such a big family we hate to not address you by names.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Believe me, Vicki, if I can do an avatar, anyone can. Kimberly gives great instructions!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I second,or third or fourth?that thought!YAH!!!!
GO VICKI-GO VICKI-GO VICKI-GO VICKI-GO VICKI


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow ladies.....how in the world of HAV's did I miss this???? The answer Kimberly is YES!!! Please help this computer challenged individual!!! I appreciate it and so does lover boy Valentino!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I'll drop you a second email.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh goodie, goodie....I'm finally coming into the 21st century!!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Vicki! Look at you!!!!  You sexy lil' blonde toting a gorgeous Havanese!  Awesome!

I'm so glad this worked! :whoo: 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Yea we get to see Vicki & Valentino in her avatar. Great picture.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

And to think I actually did it all on my own! I just read the instructions....duh? I may go a little nuts now with the pic posting....I just need to take some new ones! Thanks for the compliment.....I needed that today!:biggrin1:Thanks Kara & Leeanne and especially Kimberly!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

There you are Vicki, great picture of the two of you.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah Vicki you are up and running! Valentino is darling!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> I may go a little nuts now with the pic posting....I just need to take some new ones!


Oh please do!

And you're a hottie, Vicki! It had been too long since I saw your photo and had forgotten. 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! I am blown away by all the nice compliments from everyone! They came at a good time!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous avatar of you and Valentino! It's so nice to see both of your smiling faces.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hooray for Vicki and Valentino!!! :whoo: What an adorable couple!:kiss: I'm so glad we're finally seeing you and that gorgeous "hunk" of yours! :clap2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - you change avatars fast, Vicki. I think there is no stopping you now!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, I get to see Vicki and Valentino again, we missed you!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay- Vicki's pic is back!! You guys look great!!!! Please dont leave us again!
What a pretty lady and her Valentino!
LAURIE


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kimberly, you have created a monster! I just posted a new one in the Gallery!:jaw:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Laurie! You are sweet! I VOTE FOR EVERYONE'S AVATAR TO HAVE A PIC OF THEM WITH THEIR HAV BABY! MAYBE THAT COULD BE ONE OF THE PHOTO CHALLENGES! If so I would even take a new pic!:biggrin1: That way we can SEE who we are chatting with!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Vicki, nice to finally see you and valentino face to face. You are both stunning.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Such a nice photo of Vicki and Valentino. You have a great smile and we need to se more of it, and Valentino, too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, Cosmosmom & Judith are the next highest posters that don't have avatars yet. You guys should feel free to give them a little push too! 

I'll email Cosmosmom directly. Hee hee!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You go Queen Kimberly.....your yakkers await you!:hail: :hail:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so glad you finally have an avatar Vicki!You are such a beautiful lady with your Valentino......:whoo::becky::whoo::becky:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm blushing Julie! Thank you!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> I'm so glad you finally have an avatar Vicki!You are such a beautiful lady with your Valentino......:whoo::becky::whoo::becky:


I agree:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I LOVE your new avatar, Vicki! About time we can see you and Valentino's lovely faces on your posts. Welcome to the 21st century, girl!!


----------

